# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage TEXCO Wed 8th Feb 2012 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All.

Host for the next evening 


Texco Group 
45 Francella St 
Wed 8th Feb
7:30-9:00ish

Nissan UteEV 

Hi All,

First meeting of the year. .

Texco and Roger happily announce the rebirth of the Nissan Ute EV complete with 144V 200Ahr Lithium pack and 100HP electric motor. 

Apologies were in order due to the black marks emminating from the rear end at birth but all babies are excused minor indiscretions. Fathers and baby are doing well and after losing significant weight early on both are slowly regaining it as outer coverings are reinstated.

Great to see any and all. If anyone wants to host a meeting as a change of scene then all you need to do is offer and it will happen.

Good to see all the new faces at the last meeting as well as those more familiar ones. 

As usual any and all persons are very welcome to attend. No matter what stage you are at in the conversion process we hope that by sharing the knowledge we have developed from owning and driving EV's we can make your EV less expensive with less uncertainty than ours have been.



Best regards

David Newton


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Hey David

How did the meet go?

Regards
Grant


----------

